# Mig welder.



## GrahamIreland (29 Sep 2016)

Hello there, asked probably a million times on here, and I searched.

But I'm going to spend about €350 on a mig welder.

Which one would you go for?

Thanks
Graham


----------



## nev (29 Sep 2016)

recommend-me-a-mig-welder-t96601-15.html?hilit=welder

can-anyone-recommend-a-decent-mig-welder-t68907.html?hilit=welder


----------



## GrahamIreland (29 Sep 2016)

Yes good info there. Just thought there may be more modern deals, amazon etc.

I'll probably get the Clarke 150 or 160T off Machine mart if they deliver to Ireland.


----------



## porker (30 Sep 2016)

Clarke are pretty good at that price point. I have the 205 which is a good machine. I had a SIP years ago which was poor. They can be modified to work better and maybe they have fixed the issues. Factor in price of big gas bottle and regulator. Worth shopping round as the total price for gas varies enormously.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## curtisrider (30 Sep 2016)

I modified my SIP, it improved it loads but you really shouldn't need to do that. At that price point you really should be considering secondhand as new ones at that price aren't too impressive.


----------



## dickm (30 Sep 2016)

Out of interest, what mods did you SIP owners do to machines? My turbo 160 seems OK within the limits of my skillm but if there are useful mods, then that might help compensate for cack-handedness!


----------



## porker (30 Sep 2016)

I never modified mine as it was years ago pre-internet but I believe it is to do with changing where the wire feed motor takes its power as for some reason the voltage would vary to this and the feedrate was inconsistent.


----------



## pollys13 (30 Sep 2016)

Ask the guys on http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/
Under their welders and equipment they have a buying section.


----------



## curtisrider (30 Sep 2016)

The wire feed rollers need a stiffening plate as the mounts flex and a seperate speed controller for the wire feed. I have an LCD screen on mine now to show the wire speed and I upgraded it from gasless to gas as the original torch melted itself apart within a few minutes of using it! Fortunately it is just my spare welder.


----------



## heimlaga (4 Oct 2016)

Several friends and aquintances have bought mig welders of various sizes and models. The general consensus among them seems to be that anything you can get new for less than 1500 euros is rubbish.
Several have bought secondhand industrial three phase mig welders and like them.

I don't know anything about migs because I don't mig weld. I do all my welding outdoors and often use thick materials. For that purpose a stick welder is more suitable. My welder is a 1960-ies 200 ampere Unitor three phase rectifier with twin transformator out of phase with another. I like it. 
Yesterday I bought another similar welder for 50 euros just in case I ever need some spare parts.


----------

